# halo 2 for vista wont install



## roshow (Sep 22, 2008)

yea i try and install halo 2 but this message comes up 



initialization failed. either insufficient system resources were found to rune the game or game data is missing or damaged. reinstalling the game may fix this problem

i dont get i got 1500mb of memory 320gb hard drive like 1.5 gb of ram graphics . intel graphics media accelerator 3100 so i hope anyone can help me with this problem dieing to play it


----------



## becki20022 (Dec 2, 2007)

id recommend uninstalling it delete all folders associated to the game, try and free up as much room on ur hard drive as possible ie. uninstall games/programs u dnt use much, restart comp, clean the disc then try and install it again. ive played it on my vista comp befor and it works fine


----------



## roshow (Sep 22, 2008)

ty ill try it and thats for helping me.


----------

